# Butterfield Canyon Question



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding out what is private and public land on the South side of the road for possible turkey hunting. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Well about that whole canyon till you get up into the pines is owned by Kennecott now, and if not them its private. There are little chunks here and there, but as far as the boundaries i do not know. But i know that Kennecot has 90% tied up.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought the only public land in Butterflied was a bicycle sized path in the middle of the main road.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The others are correct. Very little public land up Butterfield. Go up and over into Middle Canyon and you'll find a little more. The problem is areas are not always well posted.

A good rule of thumb is: when in doubt, stay out. 

Good luck on that turkey!


----------

